

Two Plus Two Forums Hacked - zone411
http://www.twoplustwo.com/ForumAlert.php

======
stevoski
The URL is unresponsive. I believe this is what it says:

"Two Plus Two Forum Outage

On April 26th at approximately 11:20 AM pacific time, the Two Plus Two Forums
were closed as a result of a hacker who has displayed the ability to access
e-mail addresses and encrypted passwords. He also indicated the ability to
decrypt passwords.

While it is unclear the extent of data to which he gained access, e-mail
addresses and passwords on the Two Plus Two forums should be considered
compromised. If you have used your 2+2 password on any other site, you are
advised to change it.

For your security we are closing the forums until the breach is patched.

We hope to be back up as soon as possible."

(Text copied from [http://forum.pokercopilot.com/discussion/329/important-
infor...](http://forum.pokercopilot.com/discussion/329/important-information-
from-2-2-two-plus-two-forum-outage))

~~~
jiganti
As a large number of 2+2'ers use the same username/password combo for real
money poker sites, this is a fairly big deal. A few years ago it seemed like a
ton of the high stakes guys' AIM screen names were being hacked, in order to
solicit loans from their friends. Security has been a big problem in the
online poker community in general, as these two issues are insignificant
compared to both UltimateBet's superuser scandal and the results of Black
Friday.

